

Uber Drivers Are Employees, Not Contractors, California Labor Commission Rules - bpolania
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-lawsuit_n_7603630.html

======
greenyoda
Discussion on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731963)

